
Show HN: Inline, Promise based wrapper around JavaScript Web Workers - damnhotuser
https://github.com/mdubourg001/routine
======
FreeHugs
I wonder how this is supposed to be used:

    
    
        import routine from "worker-routine";
    

This won't work in the browser, right? Is it supposed to be processed through
a server side compilation step?

